# Worst fear happened :(



## 20298 (Feb 26, 2006)

My biggest fear happened today. I had a blow out in class. I tried to make it to the bathroom in time but I didn't. I spent about 15 minutes trying to clean myself up enough to go back and get my things. I felt like everyone I walked by could smell me. I had to throw my underwear away in the trash. It was so cold and my pants were wet.








Luckily I wore my long jacket this morning. I feel awful and I feel like nothing works for me. Fiber stopped working, calcium didn't work, nothing seems to help. I need to call my doctor, I know, but I don't know if I can handle all of that.







Just needed to vent. Hopefully I can pull myself together and go to my last two classes.


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

I am so sorry that it happened to you! Please try the doctor..hopefully they can come w/ another course of treatment for you.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm so, so sorry that this happened to you







... like KittyKat said, it's important to go see a doctor and please do so. In the mean time, have you tried imodium? it seems to work for a lot of people...


----------



## 20298 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the nice words. I feel better after a long shower, some laundry, and some dry toast and applesauce. I called the doctor and have an appointment for next week. I just want to find something that works. Thanks again. I am hopeful things will get better.


----------



## Verleen (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, Marilee, my heart breaks for you! I have had several accidents like that and it is so degrading, humiliating, embarassing, depressing and any other words you can think of! My last one happened 2 weeks ago on my way to work. Tried to make it home, but nope. I was so disgusted with myself and the situation I about threw in the towel. I am 62 years old, remarried after 15 years alone and thank God my new husband was not at home or he probably would have left me! I, too, have tried everything. Now I am taking Digestive Advantage and it seems to help. But who knows for how long. What a debilitating affliction we all have. Hang in there, and always remember we are here for you and UNDERSTAND!!!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I went through that repeatedly in the past. I have now been free of it for years with one daily supplement. If you don't find anything that gives you that level of relief, then drop me a line.Mark


----------



## 17726 (Feb 6, 2007)

I am so sorry! I have also been there. Sounds like you really pulled yourself together though. I would take some immodium before that class next time you go. I've found that when I go places where I've had an accident before the pain/urgency are much worse. It might also help to carry a little "emergency pack" in your backpack. You know wipies, extra undies, immodium, ziplock bags, etc. I would also keep your lucky jacket handy. Sorry again that it happened. Just know you're not alone. Sounds like we've all had similar incidents. Take care!


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry. That is my worst fear, also.Luckily you had your jacket! I carry extra undies and wipes with me everywhere I go, just in case.


----------



## joelcoqui (Oct 17, 2006)

I know. I know the feeling. It happened to me while at work and I didnt get to the bathroom on time. It was real liquid. I wondered, what now?... I dont have any muscle control??. Im too young for this. You're even younger, much younger. I do not take immodium on a regular basis. Its bad to. I will take it only when needed. You are to take it only after a D movement so it absorbs whatever water you have left. Next time as soon as your tummy makes any funny rumble, just go. I waited and it was a mistake. Please take care and try to enjoy life with this ailment. You can you know.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Joelcoqui No disrespect, but taking Immodium on a daily basis for treating IBS is an acceptable and safe method. I'm not sure where you got your information, but you've been mislead! Marilee; I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Not you, me, or anyone of us deserve to go through that! You really handled yourself well, and the jacket sounds like it saved you! It probably would be a great idea to keep a long jacket or sweater that you can wrap around you; in the spring, you could say you keep it with you because the a/c in the class room makes you cold!







Immodium is a great preventative if you were going to have a full day of classes. Getting up early enough to maybe get a few bowel movements out of the way, if morning is an issue, then you can take the immodium. You will have to trial and error on how much to use to work for you. I usually have to take 3. Sometimes, in a day, I go up to 5 if needed. You can give yourself a break on them when you're having a "down time" day, and don't need to go to classes, etc. and the bathroom is totally accessible to you.Does your doctor have you on any type of medications for this, or is this what your appt. is about next week? SSRI antidepressants have been shown to have success in some IBSer's. I have had definite success with them. I've used several different kinds over the 9 years I've had IBS-D. They are not a cure, but they address anxiety issues, which can trigger IBS attacks, and also the serotonin levels in them are found to be the key to helping people with IBS. If you prefer to try a non-medication way, there is CBT therapy, hypnosis, relaxation techniques. For me, if medication helps me, and if I have to be on it the rest of my life, so be it. It helped me get control back, and IBS does not control me now. Some days are not good at all, and, unfortunately, that is the way it goes with this disease. But, I don't fear going out to dinner anymore because I use my Immodium and my antispasmodic as a preventative and if I feel the slightest cramp, I will take another Immodium and my antispasmodic if I need to. I have found this to work 90% of the time. I have never, and I knock on wood as I write this 







had a D accident by using this technique. Everyone is different and what works for one may not work for another. Just some suggestions that I hope would work for you! And, one tiny piece of hope for you, and I do say tiny, because who knows, but my niece had IBS from the time she was 18, went on Paxil, made a huge difference. I think she is now on Zoloft, but am not positive. Anyway, she is 25 now, and rarely has any occurrence of her IBS symptoms anymore. Who knows, right? Hang in there!! Are you enjoying the pretty snow we're getting tonight?!!







Be careful driving!


----------



## harleyjlm (Nov 23, 2005)

Amitriptyline(antidepressant) has helped me alot. Digestive andvantage has also helped alot. I never hesitate on the immodium. My GI doc said it is kind of a binding agent and not to worry about becoming tolerant of it or dependant on it. I think the main concern about immodium is taking too much and getting severly constipated. It's kind of trial and error.


----------



## joelcoqui (Oct 17, 2006)

Jannybit.If you have a parasite, food poisoning, c.diff, SIBO, etc. the Immodium can really hurt you. You must be checked before saying it is safe to be on it always. Thats all im saying. Too much off it can cause a blockage and what if she has scar tissue from a previous surgery. Please dont be so free with it even though it is over the counter.


----------



## 20298 (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow!!! thanks everyone for the support. It feels so much better to know that there are people who understand







Jannybitt: I should use immodoium more on my hectic days and I will def. do that next time. I am going to talk to my doctor about types of medications for me and what will work best. Oh we got lots of snow, I was able to go sledding last night







and school was closed all day!


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

From Joelcoqui-


> quote: I do not take immodium on a regular basis. Its bad to. I will take it only when needed. You are to take it only after a D movement so it absorbs whatever water you have left.





> quote:If you have a parasite, food poisoning, c.diff, SIBO, etc. the Immodium can really hurt you. You must be checked before saying it is safe to be on it always. Thats all im saying. Too much off it can cause a blockage and what if she has scar tissue from a previous surgery. Please dont be so free with it even though it is over the counter.


You are correct in saying that you must be checked before using it, and if Marilee's post had been along the lines of a restaurant she ate at, and later in the evening she was throwing up and had diarrhea all night long, I would not have posted anything about using Immodium. We are talking about IBS, not food poisoning, c.diff, sibo, etc.Immodium is a safe source of treatment, and CAN be used as a preventative safely. If you're going out, and you do not want to be running to the bathroom all night, or worse, cancel going out because you're afraid you will, there is NO reason whatsoever not to take the Immodium as a preventative. Common sense must be used, and trial and error on how much works for the individual.If you think it's bad, don't use it.I, however, will not stop posting suggestions that work for me, and could work for someone else.If concrete evidence and many documentations of incidents that have happened to prove that taking Immodium on a daily basis or as needed as a preventative is harmful, I will rethink my position on this.For you to say don't take immodium on a regular basis, that "it's bad to" is misleading.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I agree Jan.BQ


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

oh boy, been there done that. I FEEL fo rya. I know igsactly how you feel. It is horible!I got imune to imodium, amitrip did not work fo me either. I am taking Lomotil BUT sometimes it does not work either. BUT it works better than anyhting else.Good luck to yaTake careKat


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

My heart got heavy just reading this. I am so sorry it happened to you! I hate it when I feel sick during class. I ended up having to drop a class this semester because I kept having to get up in the middle of class to go to the bathroom. It was really embarrassing! Try to take an anti-diarrheal before class- maybe that will help.


----------



## 21910 (Feb 8, 2007)

Please see a doctor before you self treat or diagnose. I have had _c. diff._ and it is a very serious disease that needs proper treatment. My heart goes out to you with what has happened I know what you are feeling. I know it is hard and I wish you all the luck.


----------



## joelcoqui (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote______________I, however, will not stop posting suggestions that work for me. ______________________________I have the right to post my suggestions just as you do. She has to do her own research to see what works for her. I guess you can say I take more of a homeopathic route as often as I can. Promoting pharmecuticals doesnt make the product worthy. We are not doctors. But anyway, good luck and pray for us all.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, Joelcoqui; you have the right to post your suggestions.And, maybe you should have read my post a little better. Everything in there was suggestions, including natural methods that have worked for people. I do not promote pharmaceuticals. I share what works for me. I DON'T tell people what to do. Let us respectfully agree to disagree and leave it at that.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I have been to see a doctor numerous times and I now take imodium everyday.( which my Doctor said was alright). I usually have 2 or 3 tablets and it stops me having diarrhea every day. For me they have allowed me to carry on having a life. When I was younger I didn't have anyone to ask as was so embarressed about it. I wouldn't talk to anyone. I just wanted to say that they have really helped me.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Me, too, Claireuk! Glad you went to your dr. and asked about it! And glad it's given you your life back.


----------



## 22163 (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. Benn there, done that,got the t-shirt. Last semester I had a class that made me very anxious and I took imodium beforehand, just knowing that I took it, made it better even with the panik attacks. I'm Blessed this time around, I love my nursing school, and feel 100% comfortable in it. I've had to use the bathroom twice but it doen't make me uncorfortable, I guess I spend sooo much time in that building that it feels like a second home. When I start going to hospitals, the smell there will overpower any smell I may produce, and I will have plenty of good excuses to change my scrubs if needs be







. I hope you get to finish this class, you will feel doubly proud than anybody else when you do. Ps: Hello Jan!


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Moni!!! Where ya been??!! I was getting ready to put out a thread of Does anyone know what happened to moni_tx?How are you?!!


----------



## 23106 (Feb 9, 2007)

Has your gastroenterologist ruled out colitis and microscopic colitis? A friend of mine was diagnosed with IBS-D but the urgency and symptoms were so bad his doctor put him on a treatment for microscopic colitis (Mesalamine) even though there was no diagnosis as such. It solved the problem.


----------



## 14141 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi there,I think we all feel for you, as inevitably if you have IBS then there have been times when accidents have happened.If I know that I am going to go somewhere and do something the next day and am worried that an accident may occur, I take Imodium the night before and if need be again the next day if have a bowel movement and find that this has helped me.


----------



## 22163 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Jan!! I've been at nursing school! It's really busy, but I love it. My IBS is in remission right now, touch wood. How are you?


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

I had those dreadful 'accidents', the last of which prompted me to go to my doctor and also to a specialist . Now with a daily combination of amitriptyline, immodium and provex cv, plus a weekly session of hypnotherapy, I have got the urgency and diarrhea under control. Medical help was a key part of getting it under control again.


----------



## 20298 (Feb 26, 2006)

Just an update....Went to the doctor today. She wants me to get a stomach x-ray... and she told me to take 2 fiber con pills a day for 2 weeks and then call her with updates. It's better than nothing I guess.... I hope they can just figure things out.


----------



## 21834 (Feb 14, 2007)

I had that happen a while back going to work - right in front of the building.







Did the same thing you did - threw away the undies. Over the years I stopped having problems with urgency on the way to work, & only recently realized it's most likely because I stopped eating breakfast at home. I eat breakfast after I get to work, & if I have to go to the bathroom, I'm not in the car.







Back when I was eating bkfast at home, tho, I couldn't even ride the bus to work. In fact, there were certain parts of the road that were dangerous because of several miles w/out an exit or without a fast food joint for emergencies. I never knew back then that this was a condition that other people had - I'd had it my whole life & it was just part of being "me".I've been taking Amitryptaline & Chlordiazepoxide for almost a week now, & it seems to help. I still haven't even looked into the whole diet part - what helps & what doesn't. Well, I know what definitely bothers my stomach from a lifetime of experience, but I'm sure there are plenty of things that irritate it that I've never noticed.Take care!


----------

